# Speculation as to what/when the US variants will be arriving and in what form....



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I specifically would like to open up discussion of any information/rumors/things you heard the dude at VZW say regarding dates, specs etc. I've already preordered two vzw s3's in the dark (through a very reliable source) and am assuming they will be the same as the DoCoMo LTE variant minus the extra gig of ram+bloatware...According to engadget I read we may be hearing something as soon as next week...Anyways Figured id leave this open to discussion. Also, haven't done much research on GSM but its acknowledged that the international variant will work on US carriers like T-mob? Who else is grabbing one? If your a dev or an enthusiast who plans on buying one, im interested to know which variant you will be choosing, on which carrier, and for what reasons. I think that covers all bases. Cool to see the new subforum. Super psyched for whats to come...


----------



## Boosted240 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm actually very curious how the dual core S4 version of the GSIII will do next to the quad core Exynos international. 
I've had the AT&T One X since launch day, and although the ROM is buggy, the overall experiance is smooth and FAST. This thing destroys in CPU related benches.

So many things I had slight lag issues with on my Galaxy Nexus are butter smooth on the One X. I'm hoping it will be the same on the SGSIII.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

^this is exactly what i like to hear  Makes me feel happy to know my US SIII will smoke the nexy CPU wise


----------



## Boosted240 (Jan 8, 2012)

nocoast said:


> ^this is exactly what i like to hear  Makes me feel happy to know my US SIII will smoke the nexy CPU wise


Oh yeah other than the few bugs I have with it, this thing is effing awesome. Screen is also fantastic. But I'm an admitted Samsung fanboy, so I had to get the SGSIII. (there are a few things that really draw me to the SGS anyway)


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone know of a T-Mobile date?


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

4.8inch screen... 1.4GHz quad core cpu... 2GB RAM.... This is almost better than my laptop..... I can't wait...


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

Well since Canada is getting 2 gigs of ram, I will be very disappointing if we dont also get 2 gigs on Verizon.


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if this phone is going to be unlocked on release?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

nbsdx said:


> Does anyone know if this phone is going to be unlocked on release?


I give that a -0% chance 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gringopr (May 25, 2012)

Well, as I heard they said that it will come to T-Mobile at the ends of June. Those are only rumors though. As soon as I get the exact date I let you know. I tell you tomorrow

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 for T-Mobile interest and hoping that it's the quad core Exynos w/2GB RAM! I'm SO getting a blue one then!


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

2 gigs confirmed on vzw variant. Vzw date confirmed by one very reliable source: the 21st (of June.) Double checked with my downtown vzw rep and he confirms the 21st. Cheers!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Uñlocked GSM ver ships soon here 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## LyricallyVodka (May 10, 2012)

Hopefully Samsung actually optimized the software for the galaxy s3 for the s4 krait 2 gig ram version. I hate to see samsung do the same mess they did with the galaxy s2 and port it half heartily to the Qualcomm processor.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

nocoast said:


> 2 gigs confirmed on vzw variant. Vzw date confirmed by one very reliable source: the 21st (of June.) Double checked with my downtown vzw rep and he confirms the 21st. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


I hope that turns out to be true! I'm concerned because I've seen no reports about the FCC clearing a CDMA model of the device.

I'm eligible for an upgrade, and I would love to think I can upgrade to a 4G device and keep my unlimited data before Verizon implements their data caps.

What is the bootloader/custom ROM situation like on Samsung devices on Verizon? The locked bootloaders on Motorola devices really crippled the custom ROM scene for my device... but developers still manage, and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## jmcharles (Jun 4, 2012)

http://shop.verizonwireless.com/?id=galaxys3

This! AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## jmcharles (Jun 4, 2012)

ExodusC said:


> I hope that turns out to be true! I'm concerned because I've seen no reports about the FCC clearing a CDMA model of the device.
> 
> I'm eligible for an upgrade, and I would love to think I can upgrade to a 4G device and keep my unlimited data before Verizon implements their data caps.
> 
> What is the bootloader/custom ROM situation like on Samsung devices on Verizon? The locked bootloaders on Motorola devices really crippled the custom ROM scene for my device... but developers still manage, and I'm thankful for that.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1566
Check out the forum on XDA. Lots of good stuff already happening, and with the phone coming to 5 major carriers here in the US I foresee big time development for this one. I officially feel comfortable moving on from my DInc now. June 6th (preorder date!) could not come soon enough!


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Can we hope for liquid making a rom for this???

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

I apologize if this is OT but I wanted to get some opinions from the experts here. I'm currently still using by Droid X but am due for a upgrade June 19 (Verizon) and have narrowed my choices down to a S3 or Nexus. There are several pros/cons for each device, but right now I'm probably leaning more towards the S3. I have 2 questions regarding my decision: 1) Will the S3 on Verizon come with a unlockable Bootloader and 2) which device would you recommend based on the specs/information that has been publicly released so far? Thanks very much.

(Mods, I apologize if this is the wrong topic for this question. Feel free to move/edit/delete if necessary.)


----------



## rapesauce (Jan 24, 2012)

I knew this was going to happen. I bought a galaxy nexus 2 weeks ago thinking that the s3 wont be released for a while and my 2 week return date ended yesterday...time to go to vzw and beg them to return it.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

nocoast said:


> 2 gigs confirmed on vzw variant. Vzw date confirmed by one very reliable source: the 21st (of June.) Double checked with my downtown vzw rep and he confirms the 21st. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


 This will be my next device


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

nocoast said:


> 2 gigs confirmed on vzw variant. Vzw date confirmed by one very reliable source: the 21st (of June.) Double checked with my downtown vzw rep and he confirms the 21st. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


21st is the ship date....because you can pre-order it 6-6-12 at 7am

going to take a chance on the "newly invented blue color"


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Preordering thurs... White baby!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll probably be preordering the 32GB blue S3 Wednesday morning to replace my aging DX. The launch across at least five carriers should have a lot of people working on mods and such and the only other phone that I was interested in, fighter/MAXX HD, probably won't be available until after VZ puts their shared family data plans in so no grandfathering for that.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Damnnnn July 9 release date?? Wtfff

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i wanna order it, but that fucking physical button will drive me nuts.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

meh ill enjoy the increase in screen real estate and it will be nice to have both flavors


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> i wanna order it, but that fucking physical button will drive me nuts.


I know what you mean...kinda feels like a step backwards. <shrug>


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I know what you mean...kinda feels like a step backwards. <shrug>


Yeah, I'm just going to put my faith in Samsung that the physical button feels like it belongs.
I'm sad I never got a chance to feel the l33t customization of the Nexus' virtual buttons ;(

I'm confused though. Is this shipping the 21st or July 6th? I'm seeing quite a few dates rotating around.

I preordered the 32GB Blue Version from the big red myself, hope I'm not disappointed heh
Upgrading from my unrootable Droid 2.

The model itself is the same as the international version right?
In terms of size and such?

Kinda off topic but:

Trying to pick out some screen protectors/cases and I want to make sure they are compatible with the CDMA version.

I'm looking at this for a protector: http://www.zagg.com/invisibleshield/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-cases-screen-protectors-covers-skins-shields.php
and I don't see a lot of cases floating around.

The one I'm looking at right now is: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0081SO4IC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3JN6ZI9GSHZCC
I'd like a case that protects the phone & maintains the pebble blue color scheme though.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Yeah, I'm just going to put my faith in Samsung that the physical button feels like it belongs.
> I'm sad I never got a chance to feel the l33t customization of the Nexus' virtual buttons ;(
> 
> I'm confused though. Is this shipping the 21st or July 6th? I'm seeing quite a few dates rotating around.
> ...


Why would you spend all this money on a top of the line device with Corning Gorilla Glass 2 just to put a dinky cheap screen protector that essentially does nothing but make the screen uglier and harder to use? I've been carrying my Charge around completely naked in my pocket, with keys and all for over a year and not a single scratch. Screen protectors are the single biggest waste of money for a top end device.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> Why would you spend all this money on a top of the line device with Corning Gorilla Glass 2 just to put a dinky cheap screen protector that essentially does nothing but make the screen uglier and harder to use? I've been carrying my Charge around completely naked in my pocket, with keys and all for over a year and not a single scratch. Screen protectors are the single biggest waste of money for a top end device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


$30 for some peace of mind is all...
From what I've seen online the build quality on the S3 is horrible, breaks very easily. At least in comparison to the S2.
I just want to know if the International S3 is going to be the same exact size as the US S3.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> $30 for some peace of mind is all...
> From what I've seen online the build quality on the S3 is horrible, breaks very easily. At least in comparison to the S2.
> I just want to know if the International S3 is going to be the same exact size as the US S3.


supposedly it is. I mean at least when i was on the screen preordering my phone from verizon it looked exactly the same as the international version so im pretty sure its the same size


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

VZW Dimensions:


> Dimensions: 5.4" x 2.8" x .3"
> Weight: 4.7 oz.


International:


> Dimensions H 136.6 mm (5.38 in)
> W 70.7 mm (2.78 in)
> D 8.6 mm (0.34 in)
> Weight 133 g (4.7 oz)


Seems about the same...


----------



## ben62884 (Apr 16, 2012)

orkillakilla said:


> 4.8inch screen... 1.4GHz quad core cpu... 2GB RAM.... This is almost better than my laptop..... I can't wait...


Where di you hear quad core? I'm planning on ordering my S3 from US Cellular on June 12th but they advertise it as a dual core CPU. Plus Verizon's website where u go to pre-order the S3 also advertises it as Dual Core w/ 2GB RAM

Source: http://shop.verizonwireless.com/?id=galaxys3


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

ben62884 said:


> Where di you hear quad core? I'm planning on ordering my S3 from US Cellular on June 12th but they advertise it as a dual core CPU. Plus Verizon's website where u go to pre-order the S3 also advertises it as Dual Core w/ 2GB RAM
> 
> Source: http://shop.verizonw...om/?id=galaxys3


It is dual core, he must have been mistaken.
AFAIK There is no quad core model w/ 2GB RAM.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Dual core for LTE versions, AFAIK, I believe Quad core is only in Europe, or only GSM...can't remember which.


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

Redflea said:


> Dual core for LTE versions, AFAIK, I believe Quad core is only in Europe, or only GSM...can't remember which.


Yep, only Uk.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> $30 for some peace of mind is all...
> From what I've seen online the build quality on the S3 is horrible, breaks very easily. At least in comparison to the S2.
> I just want to know if the International S3 is going to be the same exact size as the US S3.


the screen protector doesn't protect from breakage bro, only minute scratches, of which this phone doesn't get...so save your cash and enjoy a naked screen. it will break the same if dropped whether you use a screen protector or not and it won't scratch and will be much easier to use without it


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> the screen protector doesn't protect from breakage bro


PEACE OF MIND.








I was referring to the case for breakage though, not the screen protector.
The $30 included the cost of both.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> PEACE OF MIND.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just for the record this phone has stronger glass then the galaxy nexus right? because i have no idea how but i some how got so many hairline scratches on that bitch =/ and i still need to find a case for the gs3


----------



## ben62884 (Apr 16, 2012)

umm pardon my ignorance but wtf does AFAIK mean?

So u guys don't suggest a screen protector eh? I usually use the Zagg InvisibleShield on all my devices... but those were older phones/ipods and such. I had a 2nd gen iPod that had the full body Zagg shield on it for over 2 years, and when i sold it the other week i took the shield off and it literally looked like it just came out of the box, not a single mark on it, even the back that is usually so easy to scratch which makes it look like shit. Currently I've got the Samsung Mesmerize and i've got the Zagg shield protecting the screen on that too. Never had any problems as far as screen usage. But it doesnt have the Gorilla Glass. U guys think the S3 would be ok to just go naked in and out of my pocket, car seat, couch, etc... without worrying about scratching up that beautiful display?


----------



## theseanteam (Oct 21, 2011)

ben62884 said:


> umm pardon my ignorance but wtf does AFAIK mean?


http://bit.ly/NqflFq


----------



## ben62884 (Apr 16, 2012)

lol @ theseanteam ...... why didn't i think of that?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> just for the record this phone has stronger glass then the galaxy nexus right? because i have no idea how but i some how got so many hairline scratches on that bitch =/ and i still need to find a case for the gs3


It's "thinner", I don't think they said stronger


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

ben62884 said:


> umm pardon my ignorance but wtf does AFAIK mean?


As far as I know, it has no meaning :-o


----------



## ben62884 (Apr 16, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> It's "thinner", I don't think they said stronger


You're correct. The Gorilla Glass 2 is 20% thinner but has the exact same strength as the original Gorilla Glass. So it's just thinner, not stronger.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Google nexus isnt gorilla glass

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ben62884 (Apr 16, 2012)

Prices from US Ceullar in the U.S = $249 for the 16GB and $299 for the 32GB. They will announce this June 12th, you heard it here first! Retarded if you ask me.. I don't know why they decided to charge more than everyone else. There is a glitch on their website via Opera browser on any android device and if you act like you are ordering a plan online, when choosing a phone the S3 price will show up for 1-2 seconds, then disappear... but it's there in big bold letters.... $249


----------



## MonthlyMixCD (Aug 25, 2011)

Wrong. http://www.androidau...ase-date-94002/ This says that they'll actually be priced MORE than that ($299 and $349 for the 16GB and 32GB phones, respectively) but there will be a $100 mail-in rebate (do we REALLY have to do mail-in rebates anymore?!? Sheesh.) which means that the effective pricing will be $199 and $249. I actually hope that you're right on the initial pricing and that the rebates are still $100... that'd make for some good deals.

No Blue 32GB model on USCC though... WTF?!?

(... and I heard it at AndroidGuys... last week!)


----------

